# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Monitor lg l206wtq menu

## Δημήτρης104

Γεια σας παιδιά και καλές γιορτές για όλους, έχω το παραπάνω μόνιτορ και  ενώ τα κουμπιά λειτουργούν κανονικά, δεν μου δείχνει το on screen  display για το κύριο μενού και δεν ξέρω τι κάνω. Δοκίμασα να κάνω reset  για να πάει στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις πατώντας παρατεταμένα το  f/engine/- αλλά τίποτα.
 Καμιά ιδέα;

Άκυρο παιδιά κάπως έφτιαξε, φαίνεται τώρα το μενού δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν, πάτα πάτα κουμπιά έφτιαξε!

 Να  γράψω όλη την ιστορία μήπως βοηθήσει κάποιον, η οθόνη ήταν αρκετούς  μήνες εκτός λειτουργίας γιατί είχε φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό  και δεν άνοιγε. Στην αρχή αργούσε να ξεκινήσει άλλα σιγά-σιγά το πράγμα  χειροτέρευε. 
 Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε όταν αλλάχτηκαν οι πυκνωτές  και μπήκε σε λειτουργία. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι κάτι δεν έχω κάνει καλά  και την άνοιξα ξανά αλλά όλα ήταν σωστά. Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί δεν εμφάνιζε  το μενού τις πρώτες ώρες λειτουργίας ενώ οι ρυθμίσεις γινόταν  κανονικά,απλά δεν έβλεπες τι έκανες.
 Μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------

